# Spain Portugal first timers need your help



## anna (May 26, 2006)

Hi, 

We are going to Spain and Portugal in February. It will be our first trip into these countries with our MH. We expect to do some wild camping whilst on tour but are unsure about a number of things. We would be grateful if anyone can help us with the following questions. 

Where can you top up with water if you are not using campsites? (Is it possible that you can use garages) 

Is the water safe to drink? 

Where can you dispose of toilet waste? Ar there any Aires type points? 

Are there any security issues we should be aware of? 

Any other useful information would be welcome. 

Anna


----------



## MikeE (May 1, 2005)

We're going down there mid-Jan, so we'll be interested in any replies you get...

The Campingcar-infos site has a list of aires in Spain and Portugal - and many other places  - at

www.campingcar-infos.com/index1.htm

The list includes aires that provide water/waste services, aires at campsites and places for overnight parking.

Also the Spanish site

www.lapaca.org/areas/espana.php

has a list of aires in Spain, although I think most, if not all, of these are in the campingcars-infos list.

Mike

p.s. I've just discovered the Google translate facility for translating web pages - might be useful for the above web pages


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Anna how to get water and empty toilets can both be done in motorway and major service areas, the shower water we just let go as its only soapy water, we do not drink the water but its ok if boiled, for drinking we use bottled or from our filter at home, wild camping in Spain needs a bit of thought but there are places see http://www.motorhome-list.org.uk/spain.htm although I have never used any of the places listed but I know where some are and we have been to motocross meetings nearby, all motocross tracks have a parking area for campers, vans etc so they can be used no problem, they are however not that easily found as because of the noise they are generally tucked away, reservoirs are good wild camp places a bit inland but usually with a car park, I went to Guardamar today and found a small car park with no sign saying "no to caravannas" only one saying don't drop waste so i'm going to check this out in more detail in the next week, incidentally the beach was super clean very quiet and with nice sunshine today in Guardamar we walked the dog for miles


----------



## anna (May 26, 2006)

*Thanks*

Hi Ken,

Thanks for the information it will be very useful. Sounds like you are having a great time.

Anna


----------



## 101751 (Nov 11, 2006)

For Spain, for mh-areas and sites not so known, you can see here:

http://www.furgovw.org/mapa_furgoperfecto.php

(172 sites at this time)


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

*Spain/Portugal*

Hi,

I have done a post re these countries so you might be able to find it on a search for my posts. Here is a link to some of my photos.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modul...lery&file=index&include=view_album.php&page=2

Most places have Fountains in villages etc and the water is ok for drinking.

Praia Luz I believe it is no longer possible to park by the beach where we did in 2005.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

*Spain/Portugal*

Links to Spain & Portugal in Aires/stellplatz Album where I put in some of the places we stayed at.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modul...oto_Gallery&file=index&include=view_album.php


----------



## 102706 (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi Anna,

Hope you've not set off yet as we think you'll find the following info useful. We've lived in Portugal for 7 years and have travelled around the lower half of the country considerably, both on our motorbike and in our self built camper. 

Water - Many small towns and villages are not connected to mains water so you will find many places with taps at the side of the road. This water generally comes from Bore holes or springs. You will find that the locals often drink this water and have no problems, this is because they are used to it. The water has a high lime content which North Europeans are not used to, this is why it often has a negative effect if we drink it. On the coast you will find that the water has a high salt content if it is sourced from a Bore hole or springs, salty tasting tea is not very nice, I only made that mistake once! Bottled water is very cheap indeed. If you really wanted to be on the safe side and also protect your water system from too much lime scale, you could easily afford to fill up your water system with bottled water which costs 38 euro cents (about 25p) for 5 litres from Modelo (like Tesco) Lidl, Plus, Aldi etc., but this is really a bit over the top. If you are travelling through our hilly or mountainous regions you will often see spring water running out of a fountain, this too is safe to fill up from, although you may need a jug or bottle to do so. There are many hand wells with a big wheel on the top, look out for signs saying, Nora or poço and a name.

Toilet waste - You could do what a lot of the older Portuguese generation did and still do in some areas, dig a hole and bury it, but I have a feeling you won't find this suggestion agreeable! The next suggestion would be to book onto a campsite for the night to empty your waste, this is fine if you are using the stay as an admin stop, shower, shave, you know the other S, clothes washing, electric, water etc even though the campsites in Portugal are very cheap out of season, (5-10€) using one just to get rid of waste is quite expensive. There are many villages and most of the towns, that have public toilets where you could discreetly empty your waste. We have our own system for waste disposal but we wont go into that right now.

Security - In General, you only need to take the normal security precautions when leaving the vehicle unattended. If you are carrying loose items on the back of your camper, bikes etc, it's always best to have these locked to the carrier. Generally and especially out in the countryside, the Portuguese are of a very honest nature. In the larger towns and cities and on the coast the problem of security is the same as the whole world over. 

You have to have your passports on you at all times and also dont forget to take ALL your vehicle documents.

Campsites - There are a lot of campsites in Portugal that stay open all year. The most expensive sites are the ones on the coast of the Algarve. Away from the Algarve coast and during the winter, the site fees are very cheap indeed, we generally pay between 5 and 10€ per night for two people and the van. Electric ranges from 1€ to 3€ and washing machines, if the site has them, range from 2.50€ to 4€ per load, although all sites have free clothes washing facilities in the form of a wash tub with inbuilt scrubbing board, generally made of concrete so don't scrub too hard!! All campsites are sign posted when you are in the general area, more often than not this is with a blue road sign either showing a tent or saying Parque de Campismo. 

Wild camping - This is what we do most of the time, we call on a campsite for admin purposes. Whilst we have been travelling we have come across some nice park up areas frequented by other travellers. Here is a short list of some of them:-

Barragem (Reservoir) do Monte da Rocha near Ourique, Next to the Dam for the Reservoir is a Cafe/Restaurant, you can't miss it, it is the only one. There are usually a number of Motorhomes parked up there. No charge but polite to spend a little money in the cafe on coffees, a few beers or something to eat.

Barragem (Reservoir) da Bravura inland from Lagos, Just before you get to the Dam following the signs for the Barragem you'll see a cafe/Restaurant, again you can't miss it, it's the only one, it's run by a Portuguese woman and her dutch husband, both of which speak English. They are a very nice couple and have no problem with people staying a while on the land infront of and behind the Bar. They do like you to spend a little money in the Cafe and as long as you have done so they will let you empty waste into their toilet and fill with water but do ask first.

Porto Covo - On the west coast just south of Sines, don't be put off by the industrial town of Sines, this part of the West Coast is fantastic. We were told of a free park up with waste disposal facilities and water but have not stopped in the area. We have driven through the town of Porto Covo, arriving from the North and there were many British Campers parked up in a couple of areas on the cliffs just before entering the village.

That's about all for now, if you want more info or have any questions about Portugal let us know, we don't know everything but if we can help or answer any questions we will.

Happiness and Goodluck
Jane & Bob


----------

